# My New Girl!



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Found this beautiful girl at petsmart of all places .... She's one of my dream bettas, and if I can find an opaque male I might think of breeding. 

Just a thought though  Here's my girl!




























She has such a cute little mug 









Names are being thought of!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cute girl! Very pretty too


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've decided to call her Luthien from JRR Tolkien.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

She is gorgous! I was thinking about getting a girl but I don't know I think I like my boys better lol! She sure is stunning though..


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Awwww, she is pretty. I love the way you said "she has a cute little mug" it sounds so british haha or maybe I just dont get out much haha


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Alex you should totally get a girlie! I actually like them more than the males. Oy Welsh ..... I'm from Canada, close enough ... and I watch a lot of British TV shows


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I knew I sensed some sort of Britishness 

British T.V shows aren't as good as American, I don't know any Canadian shows sorry lol


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW that is a very lovely betta...beautiful


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty girl. I'm really surprised you got her at a Petsmart, I very rarely see anything of note at Petsmarts.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Very pretty!  I never see any females like that come to the PetSmart I work at  They're holding out!

We got our shipment on bettas on Wednesday.. had a lovely opaque male in it! Though his fins were completely clear. He was still very nice


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh.my.word.

Why are all the gorgeous female bettas hiding from me!?! LOL


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

She would be the PERFECT female for my white HM male phantom!!!! OMG i want!!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooooo she's such a little cutie-pie!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome fishy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! she is beautiful!


----------



## decamptownlady (Apr 16, 2010)

I am amazed at all the different varieties of bettas.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

After I get my sorority into their new much bigger home, I'm going to get one just like her


----------

